
Google Voice Local Search Launched (pale in comparison) - bootload
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_voice_local_search_launched.php
======
bootload
<http://labs.google.com/goog411> for those that want the url. I've seen the
sms version around for a while.

_'... The service can't understand me. What should I do? ... if you own a
mobile phone, use Google SMS instead. ...'_ [0]

I like the comments in the faq if you cannot get the system to understand your
query.

Reference

[0] google labs, "Q4, 411 faq"

<http://labs.google.com/goog411/faq.html#not_understand>

